# Faegoria 2014: Requiem



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's our photos of Faegoria 2014 from Halloween night. I didn't take a lot because there weren't really any new props this year, just a different setup. I did change out the main scarecrow and merged it with one of my staked corpses (you may recognize the pose from last year's faceless ghost - he got a new head this year).





































More pictures here: http://faegoria.com/halloween-2014-requiem/

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are beautiful shots, TM.

I'm thinking the skellies in the cornstalks might have taken a few folks by surprise.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Roxy. I wish I would have been outside this year. The idea was to come in through the graveyard down the lighted pumpkin path then exit down the cornstalk row of corpses to the driveway. While everyone did come up through the graveyard, I think they all exited that way as well so I don't think many if any got to appreciate them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Gorgeous pics! Your lighting is creepy and elegant. Very classy display!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Something about jack-o-lanterns lining a walking path always gets me... also nice gargoyles!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wow, I love it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Very atmospheric, and - agreeing with everyone else - the lighting is awesome! Looking forward to your photos next year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice set up. I especially like the pumpkins lining the path and the way you have your gargoyles lighted!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very rich. Nice work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Fantastic setup and GORGEOUS lighting!!!


----------

